# HELP! Bird flew into wall - bleeding



## dwarfcricket (May 26, 2010)

We have no avian vets in our area, and I'm getting a little panicky because my parents are on vacation and I can't get a hold of them. I'm not familiar with taking care of birds because I've never owned any - I'm posting on my mom's account she set up on this. 

Sparky got out when I was changing her seed, and a buzzer for the oven went off, which scared her, and she went for a long flight around the house. She only likes my mother, so she wouldn't land on me, and instead she ran into two different walls. I finally was able to pick her up and put her back in her cage, and she's quite shocked and a little shaky, but is sort of chirping - there is no other damage on her body.

BUT right between her nostrils it appears as though she banged it pretty hard and she's bleeding a bit - I have no idea what I should do. Please give a frantic pet sitter some advice! Is there something I should put on her, or will this just sort of take care of itself?? Should I at least call the closest vet to see what to do??


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Put a bit of cornstarch or flour on the place to stop the bleeding, then keep a very close eye on her to make sure she doesn't act disoriented. Watch her balance and make sure she's eating and pooping normally. If you see any change in her behavior, call a vet.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If she's acting normally then she's probably all right. But do keep an eye on her in case she starts acting abnormally. If there are no problems in 24 to 48 hours then everything is probably fine.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Holly did the exact same thing a few weeks ago. Flew right into the glass door when dh tried to give her scritches.

She got a small 'crack' right between her nostrils that gave a few drops of blood and then it stopped (though corn starch works wonders if the bleeding doesn't stop). I called our vet & they said she would probably be okay, but to keep a close eye for things like falling off the perch, being uncoordinated, fluffing up constantly, tail pumping, etc.

She healed up fine in about a week and a half. She is back to her beautiful, non cracked, self.


----------



## luther349 (Apr 5, 2010)

yea it happens if a bird flying in a area it does not know. they hit walls and stuff. normally they don't hurt themselves but it can happen. when you get a escape like that you normally can easily get the bird by approaching it slowly and getting it on your arm or finger. or putting the cage in the area and the bird should return to it. but if you move to quick by moving it it will fly off again. most bird will stay on your solder without getting scared of you moving. i can even bend down with my birds on me and they just move to my back then back to my solders when i get back up. and its easy to move them then get near the cage crouch down they should just jump right on the cage.


----------

